# What Body Fat% is accurate?



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Besides water displacement, I've gathered that using Callipers is the next most reliable way of calculating one's body fat%. However, I don't know how to do it myself. And my doctor refused to do anything, as I wasn't 'fat enough'.

My next options were using the body fat calculator at Boots (pharmacy, where you grip the sides). However each time I did it, (monthly), the results were in the 20's. I know I have some cutting to do, but I was sure this was innacurate. So I took waist/bicep measurements etc. and used an online tool and got these results:

Using your measurements of a 31 inches waist and weight of 185 pounds your body fat percentage is estimated to be *15.41 %* using the U.S. Army body fat algorithm, or *11.21 %* using the U.S. Marine body fat algorithm, or *11.23 %* using the U.S. Navy body fat algorithm, or *8.14 %* using the formula developed by the YMCA.

I'm wondering, which one's accurate, and if neither. What's my best bet. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Is there any trainers in your gym? One of them should know how to use calipers, ask them. Go for the 7fold method mate if possable


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

willsy said:


> Is there any trainers in your gym? One of them should know how to use calipers, ask them. Go for the 7fold method mate if possable


I'll see, what happens.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Callipers mate IMO, dont even trust them TBH.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Someone said on here I think ? Measure BF% by looking in the mirror,ether your happy with the way you look or you're not ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You can get a rough idea from your waist measurement if it is going up or down but the actual numerical value will probably not be accurate. Even with skin fold measurements it depends how well they are measured and they use different calculators which give different results.

But do you really need to know the numerical value? All you need to know that it is going down so you just diet until you are happy with what level you are at.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

your best bet is get some pics up m8


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

ekko said:


> your best bet is get some pics up m8


Hmmm, good idea I guess.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> You can get a rough idea from your waist measurement if it is going up or down but the actual numerical value will probably not be accurate. Even with skin fold measurements it depends how well they are measured and they use different calculators which give different results.
> 
> But do you really need to know the numerical value? All you need to know that it is going down so you just diet until you are happy with what level you are at.


I do need to know numerical values. I get your point though.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

GShock said:


> Someone said on here I think ? Measure BF% by looking in the mirror,ether your happy with the way you look or you're not ?


As said to monkeybiker, knowing what % of bodyfat I have, is important to me.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> Callipers mate IMO, dont even trust them TBH.


What do you trust then?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Callipers mate IMO, dont even trust them TBH.


Im with you mate, i dont even trust hydrostatic after a post i seen on here of some skinny fat kid with a very low %


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rubes said:


> What do you trust then?


The mirror mate, if l am dead honest with myself and l look fat in the mirror then l am fat.

I too would love to know my BF levels, but god knows how to do it..


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> The mirror mate, if l am dead honest with myself and l look fat in the mirror then l am fat.
> 
> I too would love to know my BF levels, but god knows how to do it..


Autopsy?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> Autopsy?


I would rather not die to find out tho mate if l am honest..


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> Autopsy?


Lol, not really suitable in my case, I'm afriad.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/rubes-albums-me.html . Finally a picture. As said, I don't trust the Machines. I know I've gotten completely out of shape, over the last couple years, but 24-27% body fat is a bit high. And my Bmi, unfortunately says I'm overweight, it's like 27-28.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Id say about 20%


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

ooomoo said:


> Id say about 20%


Ok. After continuing along my.fat.loss journey, if my bmi, is.still not centre in the ideal zone (even in my visible.six pack says, I've.always come up as slightly overweight), should I worry if I have to lose 20+ more kg to achieve that I worry that I'd end up like a stick


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Body pod is the only real accurate method tbh

I used to like knowing a figure but tbh it means fcuk all, if you look decent in the mirror then who gives a toss what a machine tells you what you are!

It all comes down to wanting abs!!!

They are over-rated anyway! I'm on an all out bulk now and loving it, fcuk eating like a mouse just for abs, I'd rather be a unit! That's what I'm going to be in 6 months! Lol watch this space! Pmsl


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Body pod is the only real accurate method tbh
> 
> I used to like knowing a figure but tbh it means fcuk all, if you look decent in the mirror then who gives a toss what a machine tells you what you are!
> 
> ...


Good 2 see some confidence


----------

